# Tyring to get a payment from a middleman middleman company.



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Evening,

Long story short....

I realized a month ago that a company I was contracting with owed me a shade under $2000 in unpaid invoices. I brought this to their attention and they told me they would get back to me in a few days. Fast forward a month I get an email telling me that they'll pay me $300 because they are out of business. Yes or no. I said that for me to accept that amount I need a payment invoice showing a check number (to check against my bank statement), amount, and date paid. This company tells me no. I respond with I'll see you in small claims court and I will be putting liens on all properties where payment is owed.

About a 1/2 hour later I get a message asking if I will take the $300 or not. I'm thinking of countering with $1000 and we're good.

What do you guys think?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

All or nothin there gettin over on you. You stick to your guns and lien your work. Sounds like there feelin you out to see if you are real about lien..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

I would guess you will get stuck in the end due to them going bankrupt. That really sucks hope you get what is owed to you but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

From what you have written it sounds like they may not be completely out of business. If they were, what is the point of them paying you anything? Leining the properties should make no difference to a company that no longer exists. We would take what they have to offer and lein the props for the rest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> From what you have written it sounds like they may not be completely out of business. If they were, what is the point of them paying you anything? Leining the properties should make no difference to a company that no longer exists. We would take what they have to offer and lein the props for the rest.


If you choose to take this path, I would consult with a lawyer to make sure that it is done in a manner that allows you to enforce your rights for the remaining balance owed. 

Because how I read this is that they are offering to SETTLE with you for $300.00. They are probably going to want you to sign something relinquishing them from having to pay the rest, therefore eliminating your ability to enforce your rights via a lien.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, you should check the laws regarding settlement and lein rights in Minnesota. If you can afford to live without the money in the mid term, however, and you have good pro contractor lein regs, then it wouldn't be a bad idea to file against the properties. Someone will eventually buy them up and you'll get your $$ from the lender.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Long story short....
> 
> ...


If a company is going bankrupt, it is normal for them to attempt to settle first, but those disclosures are usually sent out by their attorney. They aren't protected by a bankruptcy stay until they pay their retainer fee in full. They would then be given a case# and you'd have to follow up with the attorney. Check to see your options. Depending your your state, you could place a lien and then national and or bank would have to pay you anyways. 

Personally, I would go for it all. After all, you did all the work. Call their bluff. Demand payment in full.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The way I see it, you are losing big time if you accept the $300.00. I know is sucks but if you could stand to be out the $300.00 I would tell them no and that you are liening the properties. Even if they do go out, the properties still belong to somebody and they will not be able to sell until they take care of it. Just make sure you have a lawyer do it so that you are protected.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever put a lein on a property that ZVN didnt pay on ???


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

XLARGEX said:


> Has anyone ever put a lein on a property that ZVN didnt pay on ???


ZVN? Lol. Please share your experiences. I hope that haven't ripped you off too bad yet. Have Chris put down his rock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> ZVN? Lol. Please share your experiences. I hope that haven't ripped you off too bad yet. Have Chris put down his rock.


A friend that works with me did about 30k in approvals and is owed about 25k 2 months later


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

XLARGEX said:


> A friend that works with me did about 30k in approvals and is owed about 25k 2 months later


Whats the matter, wasn't he new once? J/k


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

XLARGEX said:


> A friend that works with me did about 30k in approvals and is owed about 25k 2 months later


Start leining those properties and don't even discuss it with ZVN till the liens have been placed. I'm sure by now he has exhausted all collection efforts right? Besides, Jackie C in accounting won't give a straight answer and rush him off of the phone right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Whats the matter, wasn't he new once? J/k


LOL Well ofcourse :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Start leining those properties and don't even discuss it with ZVN till the liens have been placed. I'm sure by now he has exhausted all collection efforts right? Besides, Jackie C in accounting won't give a straight answer and rush him off of the phone right?


They owed 30k sent him 5k last week but he's getting ready to lein them


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

XLARGEX said:


> They owed 30k sent him 5k last week but he's getting ready to lein them


Don't wait any longer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Whats the matter, wasn't he new once? J/k


No you di'int......lololol


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Quick question. Is ZVN the company that is going bankrupt? Is it also the same company that the O/P posted about?

Linda


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I've done $35,000 worth of work for ZVN and I've been paid $14,000 so far. I only have 2 trip charge invoices with them that are over 60 days old. I don't have any problems with them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Quick question. Is ZVN the company that is going bankrupt? Is it also the same company that the O/P posted about?
> 
> Linda


Linda, 

As far as I know, they're not the ones going bankrupt. I do know that they've lost all the work they did on the west coast. Poor turn around times. Contractors refusing to do work until paid.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I've done $35,000 worth of work for ZVN and I've been paid $14,000 so far. I only have 2 trip charge invoices with them that are over 60 days old. I don't have any problems with them.


Keep track of your invoices and stay on them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Call their clients and ask for payment. The clients find out these people don't pay their contractors they get pissed.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats what I finally had to do to get one of these shady outfits to pay me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

*Zvn*



XLARGEX said:


> Has anyone ever put a lein on a property that ZVN didnt pay on ???


ZVN......BOY YOUR ARE DEALING WITH A REALLY BAD COMPANY!!!!

QUESTIONS CALL ME 623-695-2364 Don


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> ZVN? Lol. Please share your experiences. I hope that haven't ripped you off too bad yet. Have Chris put down his rock.


Do you mean crystal meth!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

*Zvn*



a1propertyclean said:


> Quick question. Is ZVN the company that is going bankrupt? Is it also the same company that the O/P posted about?
> 
> Linda


Going bankrupt!!!!!!! Where did you see this at? Sound about right I'm sure they have a number of people coming for them by know! I worked for them In 2007.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

sugarwalker said:


> Going bankrupt!!!!!!! Where did you see this at? Sound about right I'm sure they have a number of people coming for them by know! I worked for them In 2007.


Its one of the maxim brothers I know that ! And I never did anything for them thank god


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

sugarwalker said:


> Going bankrupt!!!!!!! Where did you see this at? Sound about right I'm sure they have a number of people coming for them by know! I worked for them In 2007.


Don, where have you been amigo?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats up! Been in and out of town visiting parents an a little R&R. What's new with you my brotha?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

sugarwalker said:


> Whats up! Been in and out of town visiting parents an a little R&R. What's new with you my brotha?


Working and the usual, I'm going to be in Avondale later this week. Let's link up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Ams is pulling the same things with me


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

devigservices said:


> Ams is pulling the same things with me


AMS...UHG. 
were you in Altoona today?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

No I have not done any work for ams since July and they have failed to pay me the $2800 for the big trashout that I completed and they only want to pay me $300. They wont even reply to my emails anymore.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

devigservices said:


> No I have not done any work for ams since July and they have failed to pay me the $2800 for the big trashout that I completed and they only want to pay me $300. They wont even reply to my emails anymore.


Lien the property.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

the property was sold shortly after I did the trashout.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Lien it anyway, if you still can(time).


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For $2800 I'd get a lawyer and make a bad habit out of them, and their client.

If you know the name of the client call them and tell them that AMS isn't paying you.



For stuff like this its time to have your lawyer draw up a contract that you can use for each and every job, force a signature on them.
This way when they try to deny payment the person that signed the contract and the company are both responsible for failure to pay for services rendered.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Once again I gotta say I am so glad to be exiting the industry stage left.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

*Zvn crooks*

ZVN refuses to respond to a $ 1,500.00 invoice.

I just liened the Property, also copied their client and the property owner with copies of their contract and correspondence.

Also, I am sending a registered letter to NAMFS.org to question their integrity for maintaining ZVN as an approved trades-member.

Guys, they believe that they can make their margins by screwing us! 

We gotta hit them every way possible... to the point that a caravan to their "offices" with torches and pitchforks is not out of the question!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Best thing you did was file the lein.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

EVPS said:


> ZVN refuses to respond to a $ 1,500.00 invoice.
> 
> I just liened the Property, also copied their client and the property owner with copies of their contract and correspondence.
> 
> ...


Wade, there's going to be a class action lawsuit filed against ZVN from what I've heard. Many of their other contractors who have had the same experiences nationwide are coming together. Many of them lurk around on here and might PM you info on the lawsuit. I know that Chris frequents this and other forums.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

EVPS said:


> ZVN refuses to respond to a $ 1,500.00 invoice.
> 
> I just liened the Property, also copied their client and the property owner with copies of their contract and correspondence.
> 
> ...







I seriously doubt that NAMFS cares as long as they get their registration money.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I seriously doubt that NAMFS cares as long as they get their registration money.


If word gets out about one of their board members business is being shiesty and it's plastered all over the web and the receive letters and documentation about it, I bet you they will. 

I hope this fellow has all of his emails, photos, pcr's etc to back up his claims.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

*Price rates?*

brm1109, I was wondering if you still had or remembered ZVN's price rates. I was going to apply but after you said you turned them down because of their prices, i'm a little worried.


----------

